# Tyson is sick :( Rip my Tyson



## Claudia

Well tyson has been having some cartilage problems and has been on meds for about 2 to 3 months, i have been taking him also for injections of a med that has been helping him.
He starting limping really bad on thrusday to the point that he couldnt stood up and pee in my room, fridays he got worse with a lot of pain, i increased his pain med and also gave him an antiiflamatory and he did have a better friday nite, well better then mine cause i have a bad cold.
Saturday morning we went to his doc and another doc was there and checked him, no good news  His leg is swellen and hurts him a lot, doc says that could b an infection but could also b as bad as cancer, he told me we might b able to amputated his leg but we dont know for sure, he also told me to b prepared for the worse cause it doesnt look good
DOctor increased Tyson pain med and also the inflamatory med, we are going back tomorrow for x rays and we will know whats going on and what options we have.

I am trying to b prepared but i know i wont b ever ready to loose him, i dont want him to suffer either so what ever the doctor says is best i will do even if i have to let him go


----------



## traco

Claudia, so sorry to hear this. Hopefully the pain med increase and the anti-inflamm's will help him to get comfortable. We went through the same thing with our dog a couple of years ago.


----------



## Morainy

I'm very sorry to hear this. Please keep us posted. Best wishes to Tyson for a full recovery.


----------



## kelly528

Sorry to hear that! I'll keep Tyson in my thoughts.


----------



## CRS Fan

Hello Claudia.

I am sorry to hear of the full extent of Tyson's pain. I know how tough it can be to make life/death decisions. I had to make a similar decision earlier this year with my cat. Let me know if you need some assistance (morally or otherwise). Tyson will be in my prayers.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia

Thank you guys, tomorrow we will know whats going on but i am kinda scare of what the results will b. Doctor told me that he was sorry cause of xmas coming but to b ready for the worse, how can u get ready? Loosing a member of the family is hard and u cant ever be ready.


----------



## onefishtwofish

oh Claudia i am so sorry to hear this. You and he have been thru alot together and loyal to each other for so many years. It will be a hard decision but you need to remember that you r in no shape to be helping him up and down the stairs and easing his pain may be one of the most painful things you will have to do. I think you have done above and beyond for him.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Oh Claudia I am sorry to hear that. Just remember that you and him had a great time together and you have been a very responsible owner for him. I pray for the best for the both of you, but if you have to let him go he will be thankful. I couldn't imagine having to decide that myself. You will know what is right and you both are in my thoughts. I am really sorry to hear this. May sure you give him lotsa loving and treats.


----------



## KBS1664

Sorry to hear the horrible news. Not sure if this would make you feel better but my cat went through somethign similar. He was just a baby, 2 months old. I brought him home from the pet store and noticed a lump. Cancer on the back of his neck. He managed to pull through with surgery and treatment and 12 years later he's never had a single health issue. Doctors always say prepare for the worse. I was told he wouldn't live.


----------



## pt1190

Claudia, I feel your sadness, i recently (Thursday) had to put my little pom, Bumble Bee, down after 11yrs 1mth. She was born in my house from my previous pom, Honey Bee. 
I really don't want to get into detail now, but, she had at least 9mths of being not well, cause the vet misdiagnosed her. Dogs will be loyal and love you even in their pain. It is and was very heartwrenching to make the decision, that had to be made. I had taken her to be euthanized in Nov but the vet said there is nothing wrong, she is just fat and old. I took her to my old vet he examined her and identified 4 major problems and noted that she was in cardiac arrest now. I comforted her in my arms as she passed. then curled her up in her blanket, she looked very peaceful like she was sleeping and dreaming. I brought her home where she will rest amongest the flower beds where she always loved to be.


----------



## onefishtwofish

sorry to hear Brenda.


----------



## April

sorry to hear about your dog claudia. just remember..keeping them for your own feelings is selfish. if htey are in pain and not able to get up and down...then its not fair to them. dogs dont understand and dont want to leave their owner. ive seen alot of old dogs at the grooming shop. hard to know when..but some people keep them too long . 
i had to let my dalmation go last spring. was not easy..but it was time. she wasnt happy anymore and couldnt hold her bladder or bowels. 
ill hope for the best for both of you. 
if you can meet me one night in poco..i have something for your mother dog and her pups. let me know.


----------



## katienaha

Claudia, if you have to put him down, explain it to him. He will understand. He's had 12 years to learn the language, he knows. He'll appreciate you being there for him too when it has to happen. Even if it breaks your heart, it will break his if you aren't there to share the moment with him, and this is all about him. 

My dad never warned me when he decided to put our family dog down. He did it while I was in class in college, and didnt tell me until afterwards. He shouldnt have told me he couldnt bear to be in the room, because I would have been there for her. She was so screwed up in the head she wouldnt have known who I was.. except that I was somehow familiar and comforting. I wish I could have made the call myself, but she was his dog (or he was her human).


----------



## flannel

Here's hoping it's something that can be treated so he can feel better. That would be very nice to hear. It's so hard to think that you might have to make that decision soon. When I'm faced with a seriously ill pet and I have to have them PTS, I try hard to remember that it is a great gift to be able to ease their pain - sometimes the very best gift you can give them. Like Katie said, if you explain it to him, at the very least, he'll know how very much you love him and that's important for you to be able to do that. *hugs*


----------



## Claudia

Oh April thanks so much for the gift, we will c when we can meet up. As for Tyson i know i have to do it and i know would b selfish for me not to, i am gonna do what the doctor says is better for him, thats what we have been doing for the last 2 or 3 month. We have the app tomorrow at 3:30pm so i will take him see what the doctor says and if i have to put him down then i will bring the kids along so we can all say good bye to him.
He has been the best all this years and this past year was the harderst for me and he was there to kiss me when i was crying, he never left my site is gonna b really hard but if we have to do it we will. I want him to b happy no to b sufering and well now is just the waiting game till tomorrow


----------



## thefishwife

Very sorry to hear this Claudia, your never prepared! We weren't prepared when having to put Kimo down in May and we had all of 1 hour to "be prepared". Its only been 7 months and I still miss him every day! Tyson knows you love him and he will never forget the family that gave him fantastic life! 

Brenda - Sorry for your loss it is so difficult to loose a family member.

April - I loved Penny when I went there.


----------



## Claudia

We went to the vet and he got the xrays done, he has cancer on that bone in his front leg but also his back is not good. If we wanted we could amputated but then after he has to go to chemo once a week and blood test once a week....thats not a life, he will b suffering plus he has the problem on his back and he is old he wont last long after amputation.
Tonite is his last nite with us, i have to take him to the vet at 8:45 am and then he will b put down. My daugther gave him his xmas present which it is a big bone, his favorite one


----------



## katienaha

oh claudia, my heart aches for you and your family.


----------



## traco

Claudia, so sorry to hear this ... what can I say .... lots of treats, hugs and love ... know what you're going through ... traco had bone cancer in his front leg ... hugs to you all.


----------



## thefishwife

Am very sorry to hear this Claudia, as Barb said enjoy your nite with him, he will remember you all. 

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Claudia

We r he is happy having what ever he wants lol he doesnt know why and he seems happy, is gonna b a long nite i can tell u that, i didnt sleep at all last nite and i am sure i wont tonite, i love him so much and is gonna b so hard to b with out him


----------



## April

so sorry to hear claudia. but your doing the right thing. its not fair to a dog to put it through all that. they dont understand..they just know they are hurting badly. 
my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Diztrbd1

So sorry to hear about this Claudia. Got my eyes all watery darnit. I admire your decision to do the right thing for Tyson. Had to make that same decision myself once and it sucks for sure. Glad to see your making the best of your last night with him, I'm sure he is very well loved and appreciates the life you provided for him. He will go happy & knowing how loved he was. Know that all of you & Tyson are in our thoughts and prayers tonite.
*
Farewell Tyson*


----------



## alym

My sincere condolences Claudia. It's so hard to lose a loved one. It hurts with fish, and I can't imagine the pain with a dog.

Please let me know if you need anything.
a.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies Bank

Sorry to hear this Claudia. My condolences go out to you and your family. I can't imagine putting down a pet, they are like family members. Make tonight the best he ever had!

George


----------



## kelly528

My condolences... take comfort he is escaping sickness and pain by going home to spend their last night with a family that loves them and then going painlessly in his sleep the next morning. Sounds like a good way to go. You are truly giving him the best ending possible. Stay strong and remember the good times with him!


----------



## InfraredDream

Oh dear  I am so sorry  I was holding my breath and not posting hoping you will post some positive news today.
I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen

*hugs* Claudia, I am so sorry . But you are doing the right thing for Tyson. My heart goes out to you and your family. Treasure this last night with Tyson.


----------



## crazy72

Very sorry to hear this Claudia. I had to make the same decision for my cat nearly 20 years ago. It still hurts thinking of what it was like. My thoughts are with you and Tyson.


----------



## fraggalrock

Big hugs Claudia,it is always hard to make a decision like this.My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Oh my friend I truly admire you for being able to make such an unselfish decision. Tyson has truly been blessed to have you as his mother, and family. He will never be away from you and you will always have your memories. My thoughts are with you and your children right now, he is so lucky to have all of you who love him so much and are sending him off to a pain free place where he gets all the treats he could ever want and never have to deal with age again. Again my friend my condolences.


----------



## Morainy

My heart goes out to you, your kids and Tyson, Claudia. What a rough road you are walking, and a brave one, but you're walking it for Tyson because he needs you. I'm so glad that he's happy tonight. You've given him a wonderful life. My condolences and admiration.


----------



## Errol

Claudia,I am so sorry


----------



## CRS Fan

My condolensces, Claudia. Hopefully Macy and the family won't be too lonely without him. He was a good dog whom was dearly loved.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## flannel

I'm very sorry to hear that  You always know that day will come but you're never, ever prepared. It's so nice that you can have that last little bit of special time with him, what a lucky guy to have had a family that loves him so much.


----------



## Claudia

Thank you everybody, is so hard i just think about hearing his nails on the floor and turning around and almost falling cause he is behind me....is soo hard to think about that. He is here right beside me right now like always, he has been so loyal to me and he has taken care of my kids, i cant ask for a better dog. My brother came and left just couple of minutes ago, he wanted to say bye to tyson and he took pics of him too, my kids are sad but not to bad but it is hitting me really hard, we have to b at the vet at 8:45 and i cant sleep i still have 7 hours to spend with my big hairy baby. I gave him chocolate something i never did and he was so happy lol he ate peanuts too, he doesnt know whats gonna happen but he is happy and i can see him smile at me. I know is the right thing to do for him but still is something hard to do, i am loosing a piece of my family but i am gonna have him always in my heart and memories


----------



## katienaha

He is a lucky dog


----------



## InfraredDream

Hugs, dear!


----------



## Morainy

Thinking of you right now, Claudia.


----------



## Claudia

I think i was the lucky one, he was the best dog ever. 
Went this am and he didnt wanted to get out of the car, then when we were inside he didnt wanted to go in the room. He is in dog heaven now and i miss him so much already.

RIP Tyson, March 18th,1997-Dec 21st, 2010


----------



## onefishtwofish

rip tyson. my thoughts r with you guys.


----------



## Claudia

Thank u Kathie, kids are doing ok, they talk about missing him but at least they are doing good. It did hit me hard tho, i miss him a lot and i keep on thinking he is here


----------



## InfraredDream

I am sure it will take a while, with a long friend like that. Good that the kids are doing well as it would be hard to deal with that too.
Hugs!


----------



## Claudia

This pics were taken last nite


----------



## thefishwife

beautiful pictures!! He sure was handsome!


----------



## alym

He looks like he would have given great hugs!


----------



## Claudia

Yeah he was a nice big pillow lol


----------



## Luke78

Beautiful looking dog , ive been were you have and that decision was one of the toughest things i had to do in my life.Memories,photos,family and time itself will cure everything.Take care ! 

Luke


----------



## Shell Dweller

Claudia; I'm so, so sorry. I cant even imagine what you must have gone through this AM. I know my time is going to come with my 2 dogs one day and that is one thing I am dreading. The thought of having to put down ones best friend is heart wrenching. I can only hope I will be as brave as you. The only good thing is Tyson had a wonderful and happy last night surrounded by loved ones, and now he suffers no more. Please excuse my tears but the photos of Tyson ............I am so saddened just thinking about this. God bless you and your family, Chuck


----------



## Diztrbd1

Glad you posted pix Claudia, what a beautiful dog he was!
RIP Tyson!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Your pics are beautiful Claudia thanks for posting them, he looks like he had a big smile last night, now he is looking down smiling on you all still. I am sure he is greatful that he had such a great family. Sending huggs your way to you and your kidlets.


----------



## kaisa

this is devestating news claudia  

RiP Tyson  never got to meet you but i know you were a wonderful pup and how much your mommy loved you.

hey claudia remember Max? and how much he loved you (vise-versa.) i might have to put him down soon too he's 15 now and not doing well it seems were always at the vets and its no way for them to live


----------



## BubBleBee

Sorry to read about your loss....my heart hurts for you and your family....losing a member of the family is never ever an easy defeat.....HUggS n more HUggs comin your way....


----------



## beN

Claudia,

from another dog owner to another. I am also sorry for your loss. When you wrote that your daughter gave him his xmas present before he passed, that tugged my heart even for a 25yr old guy. I will make sure "The Duke" will make freinds once they join eachother in DoggyHeaven. Lisa, Myself, Frank & Noel the Cats & of course Duke sends our love to your family. Cya soon!


----------



## teija

Claudia: Things like this really pull at our heartstrings...but you have done the right thing. Tyson looks like SUCH a happy dog in those photos - and so handsome! He has had a good, long life with a loving mom and family and now he does not have pain. He will always be with you in your hearts! Best wishes for you and your family and the strength to get through this.


----------



## Mferko

sorry for your loss  
hopefully the puppies can help pick you up when your feeling down.


----------



## effox

I'm terribly sorry for your loss as well... The quote "The Lord giveth and the Lord taketh away" comes to mind though, you were blessed with a bundle of loving puppies who need your attention, just as Tyson left this world.

Sorry for your loss my dear.
Chris


----------



## pt1190

So sorry to hear Claudia, but you made the right choice for Tyson. This is the hardest part of loving a pet. I found that still having the other 2 dogs at home has helped ease the pain. May you also find the comfort that is needed with all those new pups and Macy.


----------



## Claudia

Has been hard specially at nite, during the day at least i am a bit busy and it helps me no to think about it as much but at nite time is sure hard, i am busy with the pups and macy but still doesnt fill that empty space.

Tyson ashes came back the next day so i went to pick them up, i also got a card with a poem from the vet on friday 24th. I know he is resting now and he is not in pain anymore but still miss him a bunch and i can c his face even without closing my eyes.

Thank you everybody for all your replies, u have no idea how much it helps knowing that i am not alone with this pain and that i have shoulds to cry on


----------



## hp10BII

My condolences, such a tough thing to go through, especially this time of the year. Your family and Tyson were lucky to have each other. Cherish the memories.


----------



## Claudia

Thank u for everyones thoughts


----------



## Claudia

Today is a month that u left, I miss u lots, i cant and wont forget u ever my hairy friend.


----------



## dean9922

OMG....that is so sad....I feel very bad for you. It's like putting one of your kids down so to speak.....very hard time to go thru. You will miss your pooch for a long long time....take care, it does get easier....


----------



## Claudia

Today is a year that i had to let u go, i miss u so much...I miss u my bear, i wish u were here with me but i know u r ok now and i know u miss me too and u will always b here with me somehow


----------



## onefishtwofish

no one could have loved him better or done more to keep him happy healthy and well housed. I know there were many less expensive places you could have lived but your dedication to keeping Tyson with you and keeping the lifelong comittment to him outweighed all else. he was a lucky dog and there was a reason god put you two together.


----------



## thefishwife

My thoughts are with you and your family Claudia. This is our 2nd year without Kimo, but I know he watches over us always, as Tyson watches over all of you. He will always be remembered.

((hugs))


----------



## Claudia

Happy birthday my big bear, u were turning 15 today. I miss u so much and i am so sad u r not here with me but i know u r in a good place and watching over the kids and me. I love u Tysonson


----------



## Claudia

One more year without u but one more year that u have no more pains, miss u lots my big bear


----------



## Lamplighter

Some seem to recover quickly from the loss of a dog, others do not.

My best friend was a Sheltie X. When he was around 9 diabetes set in. I injected insulin twice a day but it's difficult to control the blood sugar of a dog. Infections sent him to the hospital on numerous occasions. The eyes eventually started to fail and that was followed by his hearing. I made up my mind that the next time that he required to go to a hospital I'd ask the vet to euthanize him. There was no quality of life for him I was keeping him alive for my sake.

It was around midnight August 31, 2009 when the dreaded time came. My friend was walking around in circles, bumping into walls, vomiting and falling down. The time had come!
I carried him to my truck and placed him on the seat. It was to be our last ride together. 

He's buried in my back yard. I still miss him. People would say "Get another dog" but he could never be replaced. I get so sad when I think of the good times that we had, that's no more.

So you see I understand that you miss your "big bear."


----------



## Claudia

So sorry to hear  Its hard, and yes everybody takes it different. 
I have my bear at home, he was cremated and i have his paw print too, his collar as it was from taking it from him and some of his hair in a bag. I have a fluval chi and Target made me a stand for it under the tank is Tyson and his stuff. I still have his pic on the wall too.
Some people just dont understand how important they are, this dog was amazing, he would of given his life for me and if i had the choice of asking him i know he would of said i wanna b here with u but i couldnt do that, he was in pain and starting with cancer.
He will always b my dog and no other one can replace him ever. 
I think of him and miss him lots, specially xmas, new years, his bday, my kids bday etc He was always with me....24/7


----------



## Lamplighter

The vet wanted me to donate my dog to science but I wouldn't agree. Then he asked me about cremation but at that point the trust was gone. Snif is buried close to my property line so I'm fairly certain that it's his final resting place, even when the property gets developed. 

Some people consider animals chattel goods much like commodities. Women were considered as such at one time they could be bought and sold.


----------



## thefishwife

He's running around up there, pain free, while watching you all, and he's grinning from ear to ear! RIP Tyson.


----------



## Claudia

Today is year 3 since u had to go, I miss u my bear. Macy does things that u used to do and reminds me of u even more but no one can take your place and u will always b in my heart. I love u so very much not just cause u were and awesome dog but because u were always there with me and u helped me take care of the kids.
I love u and miss u so much my bear <3


----------

